# Help with liquid latex



## JAK719 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey I'm new here, just found these forums to try to get some help with a costume. Anyways, I'm about to order some liquid latex and they recommend using all this other stuff they they sell like body prep wash, base foundation, and finishing spray. Each costs an additional 7 dollars. Does anyone know if all that stuff is really necessary or if it is are there cheaper alternatives to it? Like hairspray as a finishing spray or something. Any ideas and help on the topic are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you using the latex to create something like a fake wound/scar or are you using it as body paint?


----------



## JAK719 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd be using it as a body paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

According to this site, it appears that the short answer to your questions is "no". The specialty wash just makes removal a little easier. Skin needs to be clean and hair free prior to application, and using a skin conditioning lotion (again, a specialty product isn't absolutely necessary) before applying the latex will also make later removal easier.

http://www.liquidlatex.com/liquidlatexfaq2.html

Apparently the purpose of the shine spray is to help keep the dried latex from sticking to itself. I did not see an alternative suggested in the FAQs at that link.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

depending on what you want to do with it, even as "Body Paint" you don't likely need any other product. I have used that stuff for years and I can't even imagine what else they are trying to sell you. I takes a bit of skill to use it well but, I think that a bottle of Latex and a good imagination are about all you need. My first BIG Halloween costume was made by applying latex over toilet paper to make a mask of a very old and wrinkled me. (That was about 30 years ago.) I don't need the latex anymore.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Whenever I do some body-covering with latex, I just rub a small amount of lotion all over, then paint it on. It's really not that hard to take off, you can even peel giant flaps of it off if you want.


----------



## JAK719 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Ended up saving a few bucks but shipping was still outrageous. Tonight is the party so I will post how the liquid latex worked for me as well as some photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck JAK. I've never used any of those other "up sell" products. You'll be fine without them.


----------

